# Gardena Shortline Switching Layout



## gardena_shortline (Dec 5, 2019)

I've got a 16x2' shelf layout with a 12' extension for a storage yard. Been building it since spring of 2019. Not based on any prototype but it's inspired by all the industrial spurs around Los Angeles(that are now mostly abandoned). I drive to see a client once a month in Vernon and enjoy seeing all the old rail served warehouses.

I've built most of the turnouts using a #6 fasttracks jig and control the turnouts with servos. TamValleyDepot provides the servo controls and decoders. I'm using an old mac mini to run JMRI and a WiThrottle server.

I use a mac program called Switch List to generate... switch lists. Love the program for making realistic operations on the layout.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice looking switching layout, some very interesting operations there.
Have fun and enjoy.

Magic


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very interesting yard. I love the weathering on the Sante Fe diesel.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

looks like this is going to be a professional level of layout.
very interested to look at your wiring and electronic devices organization


----------



## gardena_shortline (Dec 5, 2019)

Filled in missing ties and painted the track. I love the quicksticks from FastTracks and now they look much better with railroad tie brown on them.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Gardena Shortline, you should post your track plan in the Layout design forum.
Here https://www.modeltrainforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=18.
It's a very good plan and some others may benefit from it.

Magic


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice. :appl:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good looking switching layout. Lots of activity possible.

Looks like you've got a good handle on everything with your switch programming and handlaid switches. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Some of your pics make me feel like I'm standing there along the tracks. :thumbsup:

Keep pics coming.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> Very interesting yard. *I love the weathering on the Sante Fe diesel.*


the feeling is mutual!


----------



## gardena_shortline (Dec 5, 2019)

It's tax season. The wonderful time of year where all I do is work. But at least I snuck out to take a couple pictures the other night.


----------



## gardena_shortline (Dec 5, 2019)

I got asked on another site how I lit my layout. Figured I'd post it here too. It's some LED strip fixtures I got from Amazon. You can daisy chain them but I've just got them plugged into a power strip that turns on with an Alexa command. Works really well.


----------

